# Where to get this type of exctruded aluminum? (DIY hood)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.petsupplyliquidator.com/htm/aprod_hood_ultrareef.htm

I would assume that there is somewhere that we can get those types of fixtures..or parts to make our own fixtures. THinking along the lines of the link above, but gutted so that we can put in our own lights.

hope my vagueness is clear


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

My first guess would be that they're custom formed for the light manufacturer. Dont see that there'd be a mass market for any of the extruded shapes used by the light manufacturers.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Gomer,

In the last few days I've been looking for the exact same thing! It is not available at any big hardware store, but I have not asked about any special ordering.

The closest thing to that aluminum shape that I found was a door threshhold, a door step that is about 8 inches wide and curved but not too much.

I actually managed to build an obscenely cheap reflector/hood using galvanized tin. It's used for roofing work and it comes as an L shape with about 1-1/2" sides - $1.30 for 10 foot long piece. It can be cut with household scissors but it makes a rigid hood. 

I will post pictures later today of what I've made. If you want to go this route the expense is ridiculous - about $3 total for two 36" long reflectors accomodating a 96 watt PC each. In my opinion the reflectors look very descent.

Still, if you locate a source for the nice aluminum stuff, please post it here.

--Nikolay


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's what i've been doing for metal reflectors:









I use aluminum flashing for the reflector. The frame is made of aluminum angle and u-channel stock and strips of hardwood. I took off the end (which is made out of black acrylic) so you can see how it all goes together. The aluminum is flimsy by itself, but when it is all put together, it is actually really sturdy. I've doubled up the flashing in my recent builds to make it even more sturdy and it has helped. I also considered using a thicker gauge but it is much more expensive and harder to work with. The great thing about using aluminum is that it can easily be polished to a chrome-like mirror finish!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

In NYC we have several Chinese communities (China towns, if you will). In all of these there are companies that do custom metal work for commercial kitchens. They work in stainless steel and aluminum. They are not expensive. Provide them with a drawing and you can get something made up.

Think in terms of the simple ADA design of a half-cylinder in which a box is mounted. You can make something quite elegant if you try. I know your pipe bending skills are well advanced...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Folk,

I just posted pics of my new DIY reflector/hood that I mentioned before. Check them out in the separate thread called "$2 DIY light hood"

--Nikolay


----------

